# Black Tar/Blister



## TomandHugo (2 mo ago)

Good Morning All,

I have a 3 Yr old, Hugo. Just recently I've noticed a black patch appearing around his lips. This morning have checked again and it looks to be blistering. I did ask the vet to check this when he had a 12 month health check last month and was told this is nothing to worry about. Can anyone offer some advice on how to treat this?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

